# '18 GA SG Xavier Bledson (4/7/2021)



## Jason Svoboda

*Shooting Guard*
Gainesville (GA) Gainesville HS

*Ht:* 6'6" | *Wt: *215 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379877947415363588


----------



## sycamorebacker

This is an LMU game.  I would encourage watching Bledson in this game for some off-season entertainment.  *I think he has been overlooked on the forum.*
RS SO wing, ave 10.5 ppg, shot 60%  and 43% on 3's and 88 FT%.  He ave 5.1 assists with a 1.7 A/TO ratio.


----------



## dino

sycamorebacker said:


> This is an LMU game.  I would encourage watching Bledson in this game for some off-season entertainment.  *I think he has been overlooked on the forum.*
> RS SO wing, ave 10.5 ppg, shot 60%  and 43% on 3's and 88 FT%.  He ave 5.1 assists with a 1.7 A/TO ratio.



his turnover per game numbers are on the high side but he’s a good free throw shooter and a facilitator (based on assists per game). Hope he improves his handles a bit as he develops. This is also his 4th year in college which I think may be easy for people to overlook considering he’s still considered a sophomore, eligibility-wise.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Article on Bledson from his hometown paper.









						Gainesville High graduate Xavier Bledson building on prolific basketball talent as career blossoms at Division-I Indiana State
					

Xavier Bledson has a keen ability to recognize an opportunity and make the most of it.




					www.gainesvilletimes.com


----------

